
Show HN: Jellyswitch, the operating system for flexible workspaces - endlessvoid94
https://www.jellyswitch.com
======
ocdtrekkie
Some feedback: Just list your integrations, instead of pretending you don't
integrate with anything. Building access is integration too. ;) Your FAQ looks
a little silly in this regard, see below.

You keep treating integration like a dirty word, but anyone who already has an
existing business is going to prefer something that can integrate with
existing setups than something that requires suddenly replacing the entire
business flow.

\----

What integrations do you support?

Jellyswitch was build so _no outside integrations_ are necessary. Everything
is available right from your app, no need to exit to external software at all.

What building access do you use?

The most common is kisi, but we can _integrate_ with many others. What access
are you using? Contact us and we will investigate if it is possible.

~~~
endlessvoid94
Good feedback, thanks! It's tricky because we really don't integrate with
anything except building access. And we aspire not to.

